# Filmer Wanted



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Want to get your name in bright light's? Get a resume' started?
Teckademics is looking for Footage of Bimmerfest for an upcoming Movie. If you have what it takes LET ME KNOW.

What we are looking for:
1) Footage of show and cars
2) Footage of Rally / In car / Side Mounted

If it shakes we toss it. Steady hands and cams a must -

For more deatails email me at [email protected]

Bear
www.teckademics.com


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

BETTER BE AN underwater CAMERA


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

vader13 said:


> *BETTER BE AN underwater CAMERA *


No rain on our parade....


...from the National Weather Service

AN UPPER LEVEL LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WAS CURRENTLY DEVELOPING OFF THECOAST OF WASHINGTON. THIS SYSTEM IS FORECAST TO EXPAND AND STRENGTHEN TODAY THROUGH FRIDAY...THEN BEGIN TO MOVE SLOWLY SOUTHWARD TOWARD THE CALIFORNIA COAST OVER THE WEEKEND. THIS WILL RESULT IN INCREASINGLYSTRONG AND MOIST SOUTHWESTERLY FLOW ALOFT ACROSS CALIFORNIA...WHICHWILL LIKELY BRING PERIODS OF PRECIPITATION TO THE AREA FROM LATE SATURDAY THROUGH MONDAY.

By late Saturday our shin-dig will be over...

:thumbup:


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Thank you BMW god!:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Hey Jon, Can't you set the weather to rain any time you set a date for Bimmerfest..LOL


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

The Vader speaks! Beware the Dreaded C32 Amg might be Lurking......


----------



## vader13 (Aug 20, 2002)

Display of german goodness, Whos stepping up to film?


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

M3turbog16 said:


> *Thank you BMW god!:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: *


See what positive vibes can do? :thumbup:

Now who out there is a 'Fair Weather' filmer?


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *No rain on our parade....
> 
> 
> ...from the National Weather Service
> ...


The drive home is going to be fun... (but worth it) :yikes:


----------



## Bear_in_sales (Aug 11, 2002)

Thanks for the Responses! We might get a good section for the Movie! Well make you famous! Jon is stoked Bimmerfest will go Worldwide!:thumbup:


----------

